# Gs??????? SHeesh



## Hogwildz (Jun 3, 2008)

BAH UGG UGG
Just don't seem right I tell ya.


----------



## webbie (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey, I have a gas fireplace! Soon to be two!
Very efficient and clean.........

We have quite a few questions in the Hearth Room about there, so I am moving them here and also allowing a space for new ones. I know it was not the preferred cave fuel.....since, unlike wood smoke, it did not keep the insects away.


----------



## fossil (Jun 3, 2008)

My whole life (all nearly 60 years of it now), there've been only two places I ever lived (on land) where NG wasn't available.  One was in southeastern Idaho (Idaho Falls) 1970-1974, the other is where I live now.  I've basically always had NG service for space heating, water heating, and sometimes for cooking.  Now I don't.  I miss it.  I'd like to cook with gas, and I'd like to have a NG forced air system as a backup to my wood heat.  All I have is electric.  Works OK, but I miss my gas.  I'd really like to have gas.  Maybe we'll go get Taco Bell for supper.  Rick


----------



## Hogwildz (Jun 3, 2008)

Funny you should mention that Rick. I live off a stone/dirt road that all of us neighbors own & maintain.
The gas Co. has  a huge pipeline that run under it and through the fields along each side.
They are getting ready to lay yet another run of pipe under it. This is about1/2 mile from my house. You think I could get NG? Nada.
I use propane for stove. Paid about 25 since moving in for cooking with LP.
I do wish I could get NG instead of the oil burner for back up to the wood heat.
Needless to say, I still refuse to purchase oil.

BTW, the pipe they are laying looks to be about 4' in diameter. Big arse sheet.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 3, 2008)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Hey, I have a gas fireplace! Soon to be two!
> Very efficient and clean.........



I take it the new wood stove project has been shelved?


----------



## webbie (Jun 3, 2008)

No. still looking at a wood morso....this is for a different place.....no wood allowed since it is a condo.


----------



## fossil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Funny you should mention that Rick. I live off a stone/dirt road that all of us neighbors own & maintain.
> The gas Co. has  a huge pipeline that run under it and through the fields along each side.
> They are getting ready to lay yet another run of pipe under it. This is about1/2 mile from my house. You think I could get NG? Nada...



Sounds familiar, Hog.  We live just outside the city limits.  The city has gas service.  My cousin lives 3/4 mile east of me on 5 acres, and there's an easement across his property for a big buried NG pipeline.  Neither of us has gas service available.  Ah well.  Rick


----------



## Jags (Jun 3, 2008)

What the.......
Where the heck am I?
Gas????
Sheet...how'd I get here?
Somebody moved the Green room on me.

_Wheres that dang reverse button on this thing anyways, ahhh, there it is_


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 3, 2008)

I think "The Gas Chamber" would have had a certain charm.


----------



## RedRanger (Jun 3, 2008)

Good choice Craig.  We have an oil boiler, propane insert , and a wood insert.  No doubt I`ll have some questions and perhaps answers regarding the propane insert this coming winter.  kudos!

Hope this isn`t posted twice?  Last one didn`t seem to launch.


----------

